# Pat J's Dake Drawings



## GreenTwin (Jul 13, 2022)

Here is a link to the Dake drawings that I independently developed from various photos and engravings of old Dake engines.
I believe these drawings to be quite accurate (I think the most accurate Dake drawings in the world), with a few exceptions, such as the fact that I omitted the back flange on the inner piston (you can add that back into your build).

These drawings are unique to the world, and uniquely created by myself in 2009.
These drawings are not a copy of my dad's Dake engine, although he did build a free-lanced copy of a Dake.






						Dake Engine - by Pat J
					

I am starting a new thread for the Dake Steam Engine build in 3D, because the other thread title is misleading about who is actually designed this Dake (me), and who is actually building this Dake (me).  .




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
				




.


----------

